# Brute force with no compression



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

My friend bought this brute has an 840 big bore kit but had been sunk and now has no compression. What would be the right way to rebuild it all new cylinders Pistons and rings or is the anyway to bore it over any more and not buy the new cylinders


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd start by pulling the plugs. Spray a good amount of wd40 down each spark plug hole. Reinstall plugs and try it. I've seen this work several times. The cold water entering the motor makes the rings loose their seal. The oil will usually give you enough compression to get it to crank. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

I would disassemble the top end and check everything out. If you are going to install a top end and not rebuild the entire engine, I would make sure you try and get all the water out of the bottom end. I would hate for you to install a new top end and ruin it because of the water still in the bottom end etc. When you have the top end of check crankshaft for and up and down play, make sure that is in good condition. If you have any questions, we will be glad to help.


----------



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

We put oil in cylinders and it has great compression for a few minutes then back to none I think the owner before got all the water out of it .


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Did you try to crank it with the oil in the cylinders?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

